# New Edition, yet I still want Skull Pass (Let me explain........)



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Hey guys, Amoeba Bait here.

Now I'm sure we've all been inspired by the new Fantasy release to start a new army or start the system itself and I am just posting this to get some ideas for conversions so here me out.

A while ago (pre 8th ed.) I bought a copy of Skull Pass for AUS$50. With the new edition I was thinking of expanding both forces to a larger army size. Now I was mainly focusing on a pure Night Goblin army (i.e: Ma the Grub-esque) so instead of buying a bunch of boxes of Gobbos and Spiders, the manager of my local GW suggested I pick up another Skull Pass (he's got some no on the shelf left over).

I feel that this would be a good investment as it would save me heaps and double what I have now, the only problem is that all my models would be duplacits. Dwarves and Gobbos I'm not too concerned about, its more the troll and the characters.

Anyway, does anyone know how I can convert:

Troll, Shaman , Big Boss, Thane and the Slayer to look different?

Cheers

Amoeba Bait


----------



## Rob1981 (Jul 13, 2010)

head or weapon swaps are easiest. Another way to do it is to make them something else- I did this with some of the 40k Ork boyz by combining them with the Lootas / Burnas box to make up the extra weapon options. If you're up to it you could do some GS work (new beard for the dwarfs etc.)


----------

